# New Member



## amitchell (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Adam Mitchell and I am a student of Manaka Unsui Sensei, Jissen Kobudo Jinenkan. I operate the Yasruagi Center in Mahopac, New York a Japanese arts center and budo school. Thank you for the warm welcome to Martialtalk.com.

Buyu,
Adam Mitchell

www.JINENKAN.com
www.YASURAGICENTER.com


----------



## exile (Feb 15, 2007)

Greetings, Adam, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! There's a lot of activity on the X-kan fora around here, as you've probably noticed. Happy posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


JeffJ


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bydand (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## MJS (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 15, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Tames D (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## TKDDAD (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy your stay here.​


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello Adam, welcome to MT! ... enjoy your stay!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Adam!


----------



## matt.m (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

